
The Myth of the Interchangeable Programmer: Can’t We Just Offshore Him? - nickb
http://itmanagement.earthweb.com/entdev/article.php/3757311/The+Myth+of+the+Interchangeable+Programmer:+Can’t+We+Just+Offshore+Him?.htm
======
mikeryan
Isn't this just the Mythical Man Month?

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Mythical_Man-Month>

